# 07 GARDEN



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is a few pictures from the results of my garden in 2007, I can't wait to start harvesting again this year, my onions and potatoes are really looking good so far, I hope we get a little more rain this season.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures. Very nice job.

My picture doesn't compare to yours but here is an example of onions we got from last year...two rows of these lasted up until this year's crop which is about ready.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Man I love those scalloped squash!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice looking harvest!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Fantastic job Snapper! Great colors.Thanks for sharing.

RL


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Really neat pic. I love those little red new potatoes and the ones from the store are never as sweet as the ones you grow yourself.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Can't wait for harvest time myself, after seeing what your's turned out !


----------

